

Ericsson – How to Reinvent a $38B Company - preillyme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/01/ericsson-how-to-radically-reinvent-a-38-billion-company/

======
preillyme
As Ericsson begins to move downstream and directly compete with tech companies
like IBM and HP, the next few years are going to be bloody interesting in that
trillion-dollar intersection of telecom, IT and media.

